# Officer Down: William Eric Freeman - [Huntsville, Alabama]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

12/17/2007
*Officer Down: Officer William Eric Freeman *

*Officer Down: William Eric Freeman *- [Huntsville, Alabama]

*









ODMP

Biographical Info*
*Age:* 36

*Cause of Death:* Gunfire
*Incident Details:* Officer William Freeman was shot and killed when he and his partner responded to an automobile accident. As they approached the subject and attempted to arrest him for DUI, the man produced a handgun and shot Officer Freeman in the face. The other officer, with the help of two bystanders, subdued the suspect and took him into custody.
*Additional Information:* Officer Freeman had served with the Huntsville Police Department for 3 years. He is survived by his wife and five children.
*
End of Watch:* Saturday, December 15, 2007

*Ala. officer fatally shot trying to arrest drunk driver *​The Associated Press
HUNTSVILLE, Ala. - A Huntsville police officer shot in the head in an arrest attempt died from his wound.
At a news conference, police said Officer William Eric Freeman, 36, of Hazel Green, who was married and had five children, died
yesterday morning from the wound he received Friday night.

Police Chief Henry Reyes said 53-year-old Kenneth Shipp has been charged with capital murder in the officer's death. Shipp is being held without bond.
Reyes said Freeman and officer Kevin Lambert had been called to investigate a traffic accident with injuries at 8:43 p.m. When they
arrived at 8:51 p.m., the chief said, they found Shipp sitting on the curb.
As the officers tried to arrest him for driving under the influence, Reyes said, Shipp pulled a pistol and shot Freeman in
the head.
Lambert struggled with Shipp, Reyes said, and two bystanders helped Lambert subdue him.


----------

